# No more topknot for Gracie!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I debated having it done for months, but I finally took the plunge and had the groomer cut off Gracie's topknot! :w00t: I couldn't even bring myself to post pictures until I got used to it. Now I must say that I love it. Her eyes look so big and and beautiful now. I could never keep her topknot neat and the hair out of her eyes because she would rub her head or Ella would grab the topknot! Ella will be keeping hers for awhile. I'm not ready for both my girls to be topknotless!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she looks so pretty. While I do love top knots and long hair, I must say that Gracie is gorgeous in her new do. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awww she looks like a puppy again! So cute!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a pretty baby! Soooo cute!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

she looks reallllly wonderful in her new cut :-D what a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww she looks like a stuffed animal, I love her little face:wub: she looks adorable without her topknot


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Gracie looks great topknotless!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Gracie looks beautiful without her topknot...you can see what big beautiful eyes she has! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, Gracie looks really sweet! 

I know that feeling of thinking: "should I, should I not." Since Lisel came to us she pulls Kitzel's until he comes for help, also his ears & tail. He always looks so unkempt. I haven't found the courage to cut it yet but maybe, maybe, maybe?
He is a mess w/two growing out chicken legs & a messy face!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gracie is so cute. I love her face. 

have started growing Sammie face out. It was too short between eyes but don't think a topknot will work with him so I'm going with same as Gracie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deb, I love the top-knot free look! She looks so beautiful :wub2:. She will love not being tugged at I'm sure lol. Our little Bella cannot stand wearing a top-knot, so I've also taken her to a short cut. I have hopes of her being in lamb cut style one day...we'll see! B)


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww, she looks so adorable. Like a stuffed toy. I am still growing Ben, but this may be is his future as well. For now Sylie and MiMi keep me inspired for the growing out.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it  tempted to do Lola too, it is always dropping in front of her eyes so she can't see.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks beautiful with or without her topknot! Now she looks like a puppy!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Deb, you already know how I feel about her new hairdo, I love love love it. I am this close . to doing it to all three of my girls. Just working up the nerve.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: ADORABLE!! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, she's darling!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Gracie looks great - her eyes are so big and sweet. But what is poor Ella going to do without the top knot to pull on???


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I LOVE it.... I cut Blaze's then Twinkle's topknot off about a month ago and never regretted it. I love it. Seeing the head nice and neat just gives the overall 'neat' look to the entire body, even if they haven't been brushed yet. 
Blaze plays constantly (& with Twinkle), so they can get messed up - but they appear neat since their 'topknot' is no longer hanging in their faces.
Gracie looks wonderful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I LOVE GRACIE'S CUT. :chili::chili: Now you know my trick of Tyler having such big eyes. :HistericalSmiley: Well he does anyway but I really think that the cut helps. Each time I go to the groomer I get his head cut shorter and shorter. Kind of the Ava looks.:thumbsup: It's so easy to care for...actually you don't have to do anything. With the topknots - I know personally that I could never stand my own hair in a ponytail. I would get such headaches from it being drawn tight into it that I didn't want to put Tyler through that. She's gorgeous - topknot or not. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, Gracie looks really sweet!
> 
> I know that feeling of thinking: "should I, should I not." Since Lisel came to us she pulls Kitzel's until he comes for help, also his ears & tail. He always looks so unkempt. I haven't found the courage to cut it yet but maybe, maybe, maybe?
> He is a mess w/two growing out chicken legs & a messy face!


Ahhhhh poor Kitzel. I laughed when you said chicken legs and a messy face. :HistericalSmiley:Sweet Kitzel would look beautiful no matter what. I've always had a soft spot for him. :wub:Your Lisel sounds just like Ella with all the pulling. Ella will pull Gracie clear across the kitchen floor by her tail :w00t:.



Sammie said:


> Gracie is so cute. I love her face.
> 
> have started growing Sammie face out. It was too short between eyes but don't think a topknot will work with him so I'm going with same as Gracie.


I think it can take some experimenting to get it just right. At first I thought the top of Gracie's head was a little too short, so I think I'll have the groomer keep it just a bit longer next time.



Summergirl73 said:


> Deb, I love the top-knot free look! She looks so beautiful :wub2:. She will love not being tugged at I'm sure lol. Our little Bella cannot stand wearing a top-knot, so I've also taken her to a short cut. I have hopes of her being in lamb cut style one day...we'll see! B)


Bridget, I remember when you went top-knot free! You actually helped give me the guts to do it, so thank you!!!



TLR said:


> Awwww, she looks so adorable. Like a stuffed toy. I am still growing Ben, but this may be is his future as well. For now Sylie and MiMi keep me inspired for the growing out.


Sigh....I know what you mean. I LOVE Sylie and MiMi's hair. So long and beautiful. I learned that I'm just one of those people who will have to admire it on someone else's pup. :HistericalSmiley:Good luck growing Ben's. He is sooooo cute. 



silverhaven said:


> I love it  tempted to do Lola too, it is always dropping in front of her eyes so she can't see.


I know what you mean. Every day I'm looking at Ella now and thinking hmmm.......she looks like such a mess 80% of the time. I think she hates her topknot. She's always rubbing it. Lola is so outrageously cute that she would look amazing with or without. :wub:



lynda said:


> Hey Deb, you already know how I feel about her new hairdo, I love love love it. I am this close . to doing it to all three of my girls. Just working up the nerve.


You'll know when you're ready. If you ever get up the nerve start with ONE at a time.



LuvMyBoys said:


> Gracie looks great - her eyes are so big and sweet. But what is poor Ella going to do without the top knot to pull on???


Oh, Ella still has Gracie's tail!!! How she loves to drag her around! I have to step in and "save" her sometimes.


Snowbody said:


> Deb - I LOVE GRACIE'S CUT. :chili::chili: Now you know my trick of Tyler having such big eyes. :HistericalSmiley: Well he does anyway but I really think that the cut helps. Each time I go to the groomer I get his head cut shorter and shorter. Kind of the Ava looks.:thumbsup: It's so easy to care for...actually you don't have to do anything. With the topknots - I know personally that I could never stand my own hair in a ponytail. I would get such headaches from it being drawn tight into it that I didn't want to put Tyler through that. She's gorgeous - topknot or not. :wub::wub:


Thank you Sue! It really does make a difference . I wonder how big Ella's eyes would look????? Actually your Tyler helped give me the courage to have it cut off. It helped to see how absolutely adorable our Maltese can look with OR without the topknot. Tyler should be the poster boy for the topknotless look!! :chili:

Claire, I meant to hit the quote button on your comments too. I remember when you cut Blaze and Twinkle's topknots off. You also helped inspire me to just DO IT. Your babies look adorable.

Thanks for everyone's kind words. Don't be surprised if in a few months Ella's is gone.:w00t:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Claire, I meant to hit the quote button on your comments too. I remember when you cut Blaze and Twinkle's topknots off. You also helped inspire me to just DO IT. Your babies look adorable.

Thanks for everyone's kind words. Don't be surprised if in a few months Ella's is gone.:w00t:[/QUOTE]

Oh Deb, you are so sweet. I was inspired by several on here also, to remove the topknot on Blaze; we so inspire one another. I refashioned Twinkle about 2 weeks later; I've never regretted it. I love the bright dark eyes that show up all the time. I think they are happier also.

I'm sure you will also enjoy the sans topknot look. It's a first for me, I've had topknots on all 3 of my other Maltese. I was so tempted to cut Puddin's off but never got up the courage.

The good thing about it; if you don't like it, it grows back! Good for you for finding the courage to do it!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It was easier for me since Charlie is a boy. I love to see the top knots but they are cute without them too. I am sure Gracie is happy you cut it off.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my word!! She is beyond gorgeous in that haircut! I love Gracie's big beautiful eyes! By the way Deb, how is Cisco? Sorry I forgot to check up with you. I hope he is doing great. Is the incision healing nicely?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Claire, I meant to hit the quote button on your comments too. I remember when you cut Blaze and Twinkle's topknots off. You also helped inspire me to just DO IT. Your babies look adorable.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's kind words. Don't be surprised if in a few months Ella's is gone.:w00t:


Oh Deb, you are so sweet. I was inspired by several on here also, to remove the topknot on Blaze; we so inspire one another. I refashioned Twinkle about 2 weeks later; I've never regretted it. I love the bright dark eyes that show up all the time. I think they are happier also.

I'm sure you will also enjoy the sans topknot look. It's a first for me, I've had topknots on all 3 of my other Maltese. I was so tempted to cut Puddin's off but never got up the courage.

The good thing about it; if you don't like it, it grows back! Good for you for finding the courage to do it![/QUOTE]

Wow, Claire, I didn't realize you'd had 3 other Maltese and they always had topknots. That took GUTS (and maybe a few drinks) to cut the topknots off of Blaze and Twinkle. :w00t: You're right, though. I just told myself it would always grow back if I didn't like it. 



MalteseJane said:


> It was easier for me since Charlie is a boy. I love to see the top knots but they are cute without them too. I am sure Gracie is happy you cut it off.


I agree that our Malts look sooooo cute both with and without. I still think that even with a boy it would be hard to cut it off the first time. Charlie looks WONDERFUL.



Rocky's Mom said:


> OH my word!! She is beyond gorgeous in that haircut! I love Gracie's big beautiful eyes! By the way Deb, how is Cisco? Sorry I forgot to check up with you. I hope he is doing great. Is the incision healing nicely?


Oh, thank you for asking about Cisco. His bite wound is completely closed and scabbed over. He seems to be back to his normal self. 

I've always loved Rocky's cut, too. I didn't realize how many adorable topknotless babies were out there until I went looking for inspiration and courage to take the plunge. 



jodublin said:


> Adorable .


Thank you!


----------

